# Auto-dosing EasyCarbo



## Greenview (29 Nov 2011)

OK, I know this topic comes up from time to time, but I wondered whether anyone had any new ideas for autodosing liquid carbon; I have not seen anything satisfactory yet. I have a tank which I dose every day, but am looking for options when I leave it for a few days. The difficulty is in dosing only a few ml daily: it would be a lot easier if it could be diluted into a larger volume, but (as far as I am aware) it degrades when diluted. The only option I can come up with is a medical syringe driver which can slowly administer 20ml over a 2-3 days—fine for a weekend but no good for longer.
At the other extreme a micro pump connected to some airline could work, but I cannot find anything that would deliver less than several hundred ml while the timer switches the pump is on! Is there a middle ground that anyone has DIYed?


----------



## si-man (4 Dec 2011)

You need a peristaltic pump which can does 1ml over a specified time.


----------



## hinch (5 Dec 2011)

or lego mindstorms


----------



## Greenview (5 Dec 2011)

si-man said:
			
		

> You need a peristaltic pump which can does 1ml over a specified time.


Exactly! Any idea where I can get one or how I DIY one?


----------



## cheebs (5 Dec 2011)

You can pick them up on ebay for ~£25+


----------



## rebus (5 Dec 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from= ... Categories


----------



## Sentral (18 Dec 2011)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewit ... 0152489545 
Never knew About these!


----------



## ian_m (30 Jan 2012)

Seen quite a few people using one these, expensive, but UK based and I suspect very good quality. Also available in a whole range of "doses". Just connect say a 2ml/min upto a 24hour timer to say run for 5 minutes every 24hours to get 10ml dose, job done.
http://www.williamson-shop.co.uk/


----------

